
Hypersonic Missiles Are a Game Changer - cryptozeus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/02/opinion/hypersonic-missiles.html#click=https://t.co/C0h3JXXvTO
======
cryptozeus
From the article published day before the attack on Qassim Suleimani.

“Is there an individual in an unfriendly country who cannot be apprehended?
What if the former commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards, Qassim Suleimani,
visits Baghdad for a meeting and you know the address? The temptations to use
hypersonic missiles will be many.”

